# Ciderfest with the wurzels this weekend in Box!



## cyberfairy (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, a two day fest (no camping though) with techno, drum and bass, gypsy and folk bands and lashings and lashings of scrumpy for a tenner a day in Box, near Bath this weekend     The Wurzels are playing on Sunday evening, Dissadent sound sytem going to be there and its going to be fabulous.
Anyone else going?


----------



## woolly (Jun 22, 2006)

> techno, drum and bass, gypsy and folk bands



if none of this shite was on....

is there a dart board there?


----------



## fortunesfool (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a thread about it on efest. Main info copied and pasted thus:


> RECYDRATE THE WEST FESTIVAL 2006
> 
> SATURDAY 24th JUNE 12pm - 12am & SUNDAY 25th JUNE 2pm -10.30pm
> 
> ...



I really want to go to this but not sure I can arrange transport for getting back with a little one


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 23, 2006)

I might be able to make sunday, but deffo not saturday, I'm off to penzance for the day!

I'll give you a ring CF if I'm going


----------



## woolly (Jun 23, 2006)

why didn't you say Mo Funk were playing...I'm sold


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 24, 2006)

Cheers for the info FF-hope tickets aren't sold out -is a lovely day for it and I have slept well and don't have a hangover-drink drink ze ziider up


----------



## user47632 (Jun 24, 2006)

After not thinking I could go due to money, someone's been kind enough to pick me up a ticket today    

Shame that I'm mising the Wurzels, but I can't wait.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 24, 2006)

im writing this in the bell just to let you know there are shuttle buses every half hour from the hilton hotel in walcot street...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 24, 2006)

If someone gets to talk to the Wurzels could you please, please,please, tell them to get their arses up to London.


----------



## user47632 (Jun 24, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> im writing this in the bell just to let you know there are shuttle buses every half hour from the hilton hotel in walcot street...


Nice and convenient! Do you know if there'll be the same service on the way back when it's finished?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 25, 2006)

A word of warning for anyone going today..that is the strongest cider I have ever imbibed and can lead to wrongness very quickly. Great little festival, brilliantly organised, cheap cider and cheesy chips with proper farmhouse cheese and parsley for two quid Good bands too especially Bad Science, ska-ish jazzish and brilliantantly danceable.
Nice to meet you Scot J Tis a small world indeed...
The Wurzels will be playing about nineish tonight I reckon, I will be there around four when my head (and stomach) stop interestingly exploding..fifteen quid on gate, a tenner from King William pub,London Road and buses there and back til half eleven every half hour for 1.50


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 25, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> If someone gets to talk to the Wurzels could you please, please,please, tell them to get their arses up to London.


get your arse to Somerset


----------



## user47632 (Jun 26, 2006)

What a great festival  

Great music, lovely lovely cider and a nice atmosphere. I hope it happens again next year. The toilet facilities were much better than I had anticipated too! 

It was nice to meet you cyberfairy, sorry that I was in such a state that I couldn't really talk coherently! I think you looked after my bag for a while, so thanks a lot


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2006)

No prob-I was in same boat 
Sunday was a bit rubbish-it rained and the Wurzels cancelled    
Apparently some issue over money (£2500) being paid upfront...don't think they should have been advertised if it wasn't 100% definate but there you go. Saturday was still lovely and the cheesy chips were nice


----------



## Hollis (Jun 26, 2006)

The Wurzels have a notoriously tough managment team behind them.   

Up to date gig list here:

http://www.thewurzels.net/


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2006)

Chers for that-i am still pissed off with organisers though for advertising them as playing and charging fifteen quid when it was not definate-Yes admittedly, was on guest list so did not have to pay but a lot of friends did and felt rather ripped off Oh well, sure will see them again soon


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, it seemed like a lot of money for a few local bands you could see for free elsewhere.


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 28, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Yes, a two day fest (no camping though) with techno, drum and bass, gypsy and folk bands and lashings and lashings of scrumpy for a tenner a day in Box, near Bath this weekend The Wurzels are playing on Sunday evening, Dissadent sound sytem going to be there and its going to be fabulous.
> Anyone else going?



No'oooooooo'oooooo cruel world!

I'm up in Powys at the Workhouse festy bopping about to Ziontrain and ting.

If only I knew a few weeks ago  

Then again if I'm back in time on Sunday so  I could come down then. Miss fairy, if you have a mobile number, would you mind awfully PM'ing me it so that I can get in touch on the Sunday & hopefully rendevous with you peeps 

Ah, he opens his eyes to find that this occasion is now in the past!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2006)

Duh!  Hope you had fun in Powys


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2008)

This is scheduled again for this year but the website is down.

http://www.recydratethewest.net/ 

Anyone know anything?

The flyer I have seen says Bad Manners & the Wurzels are confirmed.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> This is scheduled again for this year but the website is down.
> 
> http://www.recydratethewest.net/
> 
> ...



What a blast from the past-live hundreds of miles away now so can't go Just a word of warning-heard from some people last year, so may of course be bullshit,  that last year, the Wurzels had never confirmed but their name was used to sell tickets. Still a fab do with great bands, atmost and lethal cider. Take your own drink if you don't like cider as that is the ONLY drink sold.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks good. "Combine Harvester" brings back memories of my "A" levels in 1976 and I actually prefer their jolly version of 'Don't Look Back In Anger" to Oasis's original. Sadly I live too far away to make it.

P.S. I agree about draught cider being lethal. It goes down so smoothly you don't notice it.


----------



## Onket (Mar 18, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> What a blast from the past-live hundreds of miles away now so can't go Just a word of warning-heard from some people last year, so may of course be bullshit,  that last year, the Wurzels had never confirmed but their name was used to sell tickets. Still a fab do with great bands, atmost and lethal cider. Take your own drink if you don't like cider as that is the ONLY drink sold.



I live hundreds of miles away too & I am planning to go.

Wurzels- Cheers for the warning- they'd just be a bonus for me really I spose.


----------



## pno (Mar 18, 2008)

Onket said:


> This is scheduled again for this year but the website is down.
> 
> http://www.recydratethewest.net/
> 
> ...



Yeah, we're in the process of sorting out the bandwidth problems.

Festival is going ahead, 15th, 16th, 17th August.

Watch this space!


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

there's a fundraiser for this on 5th April at (I think) Clockwork. One of those places anyway.

I's seen a poster for it


----------



## Onket (Mar 19, 2008)

pno said:


> Yeah, we're in the process of sorting out the bandwidth problems.
> 
> Festival is going ahead, 15th, 16th, 17th August.
> 
> Watch this space!



3 days?!!!! Chance of death just increased.

JTG- Yeah, there's something on SJ (not that I go on there).


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

Onket said:


> 3 days?!!!! Chance of death just increased.
> 
> JTG- Yeah, there's something on SJ (not that I go on there).



I don't either, just wander round me neighbourhood and look at the posters 

does this clash with anything? Beautiful Days maybe.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

Saw the wurzels at a steamfair (forgot the name) about 17 years ago and i'm still surprised to say it but they were actually brilliant.
could have been all the cider, spliffs and good company but we had a great thigh slapping time.


----------

